# Bucher: "Conley is a lock at 3"



## o.iatlhawksfan

This is stupid, of the Hawks but Bucher reports that Conley is as much of a lock for the 3 spot, as Oden and Durant are for the 1 and 2. Can't find the link, but its prolly somewhere on ESPN.com. I think this is totally stupid, we should be picking Wright. The one time we pick a PG and he's gonna be nothing more than average.

EDIT: Click on the video on the right side of the screen.
http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/index


----------



## ATLien

Eh, what can you do?


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan

TheATLien said:


> Eh, what can you do?



I guess we just have to accept it. Atleast our PG situation is hopefully done.


----------



## master8492

He is a pure PG and is one of the Hawks biggest need so I'm all for it.


Maybe you think that's too high for him? I don't think it matters that much; this is not the NFL where rookie contracts cost alot... at least I don't think it is.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan

master8492 said:


> He is a pure PG and is one of the Hawks biggest need so I'm all for it.
> 
> 
> Maybe you think that's too high for him? I don't think it matters that much; this is not the NFL where rookie contracts cost alot... at least I don't think it is.



yea but is he that much better than Critt, who we can get at #11. I just think where reaching for a player who, who isn't that much better, than anybody else at his position.


----------



## ATLien

I think Crittenton is more of a scoring guard and Conley is more of a passer. I like both, but Conley compliments the Hawks roster better.


----------



## Diable

I'm not a big fan of either.I don't know what the Hawks should do,but I would pick between Horford and Wright.I like Wright better,but Horford might be closer to what the Hawks need.Heck if someone else is deperate enough to give up the world so that they can draft Conley at three I would listen very closely to what they had to say.Portland wants to give up enough then take it and take the best point you can get at eleven.

It'd be painful in the short term,but maybe you look to pick up a high pick next year to solve your point guard problem in a much better draft for point guards.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan

Diable said:


> I'm not a big fan of either.I don't know what the Hawks should do,but I would pick between Horford and Wright.I like Wright better,but Horford might be closer to what the Hawks need.Heck if someone else is deperate enough to give up the world so that they can draft Conley at three I would listen very closely to what they had to say.Portland wants to give up enough then take it and take the best point you can get at eleven.
> 
> It'd be painful in the short term,but maybe you look to pick up a high pick next year to solve your point guard problem in a much better draft for point guards.


Pick goes to Pheonix next year.


----------



## ATLien

Diable said:


> I don't know what the Hawks should do.


Heh, that's me..

"Draft Wright" - yeah, that sounds cool
"Draft Conley" - alright, great
"Trade it" - nice

I'm a little skeptical that any of these players will be able to help Atlanta much. I think I'm just going to take the wait and see approach because I really don't know much about these players. I can't tell you if Brandan Wright is going to be like Marvin Williams or like Chris Bosh or who, I just don't know. If Atlanta does draft another forward, it's going to be difficult to find playing time without trading someone.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes

o.iatlhawksfan said:


> yea but is he that much better than Critt, who we can get at #11. I just think where reaching for a player who, who isn't that much better, than anybody else at his position.


Yes, he is that much better than Crittenton. The only think Crittenton has on him is height, which, as an athletic slasher PG, is not that important.


----------



## Rids

From what I've seen Conley is far from a lock at 3. Pre-draft lists put him anywhere from 3 to 7 to even 10. Horford, Wright and big Yi Jianlian are the others that have been plugged into that #3 draft spot.


----------



## noballer07

Atlanta would pick Conley at 3 if they knew what was best for them. Yeah, the analysts would be proclaiming the pick to be too much of a reach but in a draft like this, teams have to do what they have to get who they need. If Atlanta decides to try their luck and take Wright or Horford or somebody else at 3, Conley could be as good as gone by time they get to 11.


----------



## HB

Diable said:


> I'm not a big fan of either.I don't know what the Hawks should do,but I would pick between Horford and Wright.I like Wright better,but Horford might be closer to what the Hawks need.Heck if someone else is deperate enough to give up the world so that they can draft Conley at three I would listen very closely to what they had to say.Portland wants to give up enough then take it and take the best point you can get at eleven.
> 
> It'd be painful in the short term,but maybe you look to pick up a high pick next year to solve your point guard problem in a much better draft for point guards.


Pretty much how I see it too.


----------



## Da Grinch

i think the hawks are smart enough to pick a 4 at the 3 spot and let Conley slip to them at 11.

1 & 2 we know who are going 1 and 2.

3 is the hawks 

4 is memphis who actually might select him , but i am thinking they too will pick a 4 

and then comes the free fall

5 is boston who loves Yi. and has rondo whom they adore.

6 is mil. who has mo williams and a small forward who has greatly disappointed them because of injury and might also pick Noah as a bookend to bogut.

7 is minny who picked foye last year

8 is the bobcats who are happy with felton

9 are the bulls who love hinrich 

10 are the kings with bibby

which leaves conley to them at 11, they could literally could leave this draft with horford, wright or Yi plus conley I think its certainly a risk worth taking...based on needs and focus of the teams drafting behind them.


----------



## master8492

Da Grinch said:


> i think the hawks are smart enough to pick a 4 at the 3 spot and let Conley slip to them at 11.
> 
> 1 & 2 we know who are going 1 and 2.
> 
> 3 is the hawks
> 
> 4 is memphis who actually might select him , but i am thinking they too will pick a 4
> 
> and then comes the free fall
> 
> 5 is boston who loves Yi. and has rondo whom they adore.
> 
> 6 is mil. who has mo williams and a small forward who has greatly disappointed them because of injury and might also pick Noah as a bookend to bogut.
> 
> 7 is minny who picked foye last year
> 
> 8 is the bobcats who are happy with felton
> 
> 9 are the bulls who love hinrich
> 
> 10 are the kings with bibby
> 
> which leaves conley to them at 11, they could literally could leave this draft with horford, wright or Yi plus conley I think its certainly a risk worth taking...based on needs and focus of the teams drafting behind them.


Thing is the Hawks have Josh Smith and Shelden Williams who play at the 4 already. 

Mo Will is a free agent and Foye is more of a SG.

Also Conley is being compare to C.Paul and Deron Williams. He is a pure PG who play defense... sounds good to me.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

i dont see the hesitation in getting conley...the hawks NEED a pg...he might not be as good of a prospect as someone like wright...but what good does wright do for your roster filled with players 6'8 and taller??? the only trade i can see working well, and im not just sayin this cuz im a c's fan, is the number 3 for the number 5 and 32 from us...that would guarantee us wright, a big man whom we need and it would guarantee you guys conley and you get a very high second rounder as well with some good talent projected to go after the first rd...if somethign like this isnt considered i still say you guys take conley with the 3


----------



## speedythief

If you want him, pick him, doesn't matter where.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> i dont see the hesitation in getting conley...the hawks NEED a pg...he might not be as good of a prospect as someone like wright...but what good does wright do for your roster filled with players 6'8 and taller??? the only trade i can see working well, and im not just sayin this cuz im a c's fan, is the number 3 for the number 5 and 32 from us...that would guarantee us wright, a big man whom we need and it would guarantee you guys conley and you get a very high second rounder as well with some good talent projected to go after the first rd...if somethign like this isnt considered i still say you guys take conley with the 3



Wright can come in, play the 5 and put up 10pts/8reb/2blk from the start. Conley on the other, he's 2 years out of high scholl, and yall expect him to lead the hawks to the playoffs, not even Deron and Paul led their team to the playoffs their first year.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan

Chan said:


> Yes, he is that much better than Crittenton. The only think Crittenton has on him is height, which, as an athletic slasher PG, is not that important.



besides quickness Conley doesn't have much of anything over Critteton. Better shooter. Doesn't turn the ball over as much, but thats it, Crittenton is better at everything else.

More athletic
better shooter
Better defender
just as good as playmaker.


----------



## whiterhino

If you guys took Conley at the 3 it would probably b a reach and considered trying to make up passing on Paul and Deron I don't know if the kid is a #3 pick...at #11 yeah.


----------



## ATLien

Crittenton is erratic with the ball, and is more of a combo scoring guard. Conley plays defense and is a sharp passer. So he isn't Chris Paul, so what. Time to look forward not look back and do what you can to improve this roster


----------



## master8492

o.iatlhawksfan said:


> Wright can come in, play the 5 and put up 10pts/8reb/2blk from the start. Conley on the other, he's 2 years out of high scholl, and yall expect him to lead the hawks to the playoffs, not even Deron and Paul led their team to the playoffs their first year.


I don't know man...Wright's listed at 210lb; I think that's even lower than j.Smith so I'm not sure if he can play at the 5 immediately. However, with his height and athleticism, he probably can play at the 5 someday. And they're both 19 yrs old so I'm not sure what you're talking about (interestingly they both share the same month and yr).


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan

TheATLien said:


> Crittenton is erratic with the ball, and is more of a combo scoring guard. Conley plays defense and is a sharp passer. So he isn't Chris Paul, so what. Time to look forward not look back and do what you can to improve this roster



Whatever happen to getting a PG through free agency? Steve Blake, Mo Williams, and that Greek guy are avaliable. 

Do yall think Conley is more NBA ready than Acie Law? Who went to college 4 years.


----------



## ATLien

I think Conley is a better passer than Law. It's difficult to say how NBA ready Conley actually is, but he is the best PG in this draft. If you want a veteran point guard, I rather get one through trade like Mike Bibby, Jarrett Jack, or one of Toronto's.


----------



## HB

The problem is Wright is definitely going to be a better player than Conley and Shelden down the line.


----------



## Da Grinch

master8492 said:


> Thing is the Hawks have Josh Smith and Shelden Williams who play at the 4 already.
> 
> Mo Will is a free agent and Foye is more of a SG.
> 
> Also Conley is being compare to C.Paul and Deron Williams. He is a pure PG who play defense... sounds good to me.


when I see josh start to post up legit 4's i'll believe he is a 4, until then he is a 3 possibly a 3/4 type, someone whose body is exceptional enough he can defend multiple positions , but is really just a small forward.

they drafted foye to eventually play the 1 in their plan to have a mccants-foye backcourt.

the bucks have given every indication that they are the front runners for mo's services, besides they traded TJ because they knew he was ready to run the team , its hard to believe after 1 very good season from him they would abandon that.

and conley most often is compared to TJ ford a good player but not some1 you would take at 3.


----------



## HB

I didnt even know they had the 11th pick. Why in the world dont they pick Law at that point. Wright and Law is a much better combination than Conley and whoever they hope to get at 11


----------



## ATLien

Da Grinch, Josh Smith actually played most of his minutes at the power forward spot last year. He can play either one, if Atlanta had a good PF he would have played most of his minutes at the 3. He is really quite strong for a small forward and can handle most PF's in this league except for the elite ones like Tim Duncan.


----------



## ATLien

HB said:


> I didnt even know they had the 11th pick. Why in the world dont they pick Law at that point. Wright and Law is a much better combination than Conley and whoever they hope to get at 11


Because Acie Law is more of a shooting guard and Brandan Wright just adds to Atlanta's gazillion forwards?


----------



## HB

TheATLien said:


> Because Acie Law is more of a shooting guard and Brandan Wright just adds to Atlanta's gazillion forwards?


Acie Law is as much of a point as Conley is. I dont know where people are getting this idea that Conley is a pure point, he really isnt. 

Wright is a 4, move one of those other guys for him. There arent many players like him, have you not seen him play? You cant teach the type of things he does. The guy is going to come into the league next year and will instantly be better than Shelden


----------



## Da Grinch

TheATLien said:


> Da Grinch, Josh Smith actually played most of his minutes at the power forward spot last year. He can play either one, if Atlanta had a good PF he would have played most of his minutes at the 3. He is really quite strong for a small forward and can handle most PF's in this league except for the elite ones like Tim Duncan.


i realize that but the combo of zaza and j smith is dysfuntional as far as the nba goes.

the hawks offense on the whole is like a donut right because neither zaza or smith are strong enough to post up opposing 4 and 5's so everything has to be done from the perimeter including their offense.

josh on offense plays the 4 like he is 3 because he is very quick and explosive but has neither body or really the skills to do the conventional "power forward" things (cause double teams down low , post up, provide a pyhsical presence) while he does block shots, he's not going to push the other 4's in the division around (Okafor , Howard, haslem even jamison) he has trouble with the tim duncan but also the big 4 types in general because he is only about 230 6'9 230 or so in the nba is a small forward.


the hawks have the worst offense in the league for a reason and that reason isn't lack of talent...its a bad mixute of offensive talents.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan

what type of numbers do yall really see COnley putting up, and is it worth picking at 3?


----------



## ATLien

oiatl, don't get caught up in numbers. It's all about who can help the Hawks out the most.

Adding another freak 6'10 forward does what exactly?


----------



## HB

Do you guys have a stud power forward? Maybe I am missing something here


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan

TheATLien said:


> oiatl, don't get caught up in numbers. It's all about who can help the Hawks out the most.
> 
> Adding another freak 6'10 forward does what exactly?


Look what Tyrus was able to do when he was on the court for the Bulls. He just created havoc for the other team, Wright is capable of that. He's left handed (which make it easier to block), 7'5 wingspan, super athlete, he can come in and put up 10pts/8reb/2bls right away. Conley wouldn't get us to the playoffs, so why are we wasting the 3rd pick for him, were better of going after Jarret jack, Mo Williams, or Steve Blake.

If we do draft Conley, fine atleast are PG issue is solved, but it would be painful watching Wright putting up monster numbers, while Conley will be not more than above-average.


EDIT: Why not trade the pick for Gasol?


----------



## ATLien

HB said:


> Do you guys have a stud power forward? Maybe I am missing something here


Atlanta has drafted a forward every year the past five seasons, they dont need another one. they need a point guard


----------



## HB

TheATLien said:


> Atlanta has drafted a forward every year the past five seasons, they dont need another one. they need a point guard


But that doesnt mean they should draft an above average point, most especially when guys like Law, Crittenton and Singletary will be available later on in the draft. Once again Wright isnt a tweener, he isnt one of this big men that wants to shoot jumpers all day. He is a 4 guy through and through. When he puts on some weight he will see time at the 5. I drool at the defense he and Smith can provide if paired together, but it seems at this point its not going to happen. Atlanta management is too scared about what the media will say if they pick another forward. In 3 or 4 years this same media will be ripping them apart for passing on one of the best defensive bigs in the game.


----------



## ATLien

it doesn't matter if Wright is the next KG, Conley is the one & only correct choice. Period. If Atlanta passes on another PG, posters here will go nuts.


----------



## HB

TheATLien said:


> it doesn't matter if Wright is the next KG, Conley is the one & only correct choice. Period. If Atlanta passes on another PG, posters here will go nuts.


What do you care what posters and the media think? This same posters and media will be making fun of the Hawks in two years when Wright is putting up solid numbers. Its a no win situation for the Hawks

BTW how can Conley be the right and only choice when he isnt even the best point guard in the draft


----------



## ATLien

Who do you think is the best point guard then?

If I felt there was a good point guard that could be had at 11 then I would do that, but I think Crittenton and Law are just like Salim. They are just scorers, not point guards


----------



## HB

Sean Singletary is the best point guard in the draft. Thats if he stays in the draft. I dont think there is that much difference between Crittenton, Law and Conley. Law at A & M had to take on the role of scorer because quite frankly there just wasnt that much talent on his team. Crittenton has all the talent but just hasnt put it together yet. Look at their assist numbers and look at their respective teams.


----------



## ManiacInsane

I pray that Mike Con does not end up in ATL.


----------



## Zuca

I like the Boston idea. We can draft Wright with the 3rd pick, and then deal him to Boston for the 5th (Conley) and the 32th pick...

I would love to see Frye in Atlanta, for an example (That idea of the other topic), for Shelden and maybe I would give'em even the 32th pick, if we work a trade with Boston...

But at the same time, we can try to trade Childress for Jack and pick someone else (like Wright)... I really don't know, at all!


----------



## Mr. Hobbes

o.iatlhawksfan said:


> besides quickness Conley doesn't have much of anything over Critteton. Better shooter. Doesn't turn the ball over as much, but thats it, Crittenton is better at everything else.
> 
> More athletic *- Yes.*
> better shooter *- Hell no.*
> Better defender *- Hell no.*
> just as good as playmaker. *- Hell no.*


What are you talking about? Besides being taller, Crittenton has absolutely nothing on Conley. He's a scoring PG, and he's not even a better scorer than Conley.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes

HB said:


> Sean Singletary is the best point guard in the draft. Thats if he stays in the draft. I dont think there is that much difference between Crittenton, Law and Conley. Law at A & M had to take on the role of scorer because quite frankly there just wasnt that much talent on his team. Crittenton has all the talent but just hasnt put it together yet. Look at their assist numbers and look at their respective teams.


Singletary is projected to go in the mid-2nd round. What makes you so sure he's the best PG in the country?


----------



## HB

Chan said:


> Singletary is projected to go in the mid-2nd round. What makes you so sure he's the best PG in the country?


From watching him play


----------



## Mr. Hobbes

HB said:


> From watching him play


Good answer. Why is he so underrated then? And what do you think of Aaron Brooks?


----------



## HB

Chan said:


> Good answer. Why is he so underrated then? And what do you think of Aaron Brooks?


You do know that UVA was one of the best teams in the ACC this year. Can you even name another player on the UVA squad? Singletary basically carried that team to the NCAA tournament. Read up his profile on draftexpress, even with them having him so low they have good things to say about him. His biggest reason for being projected so low is that the media have pretty much ignored UVA for the past 3 seasons. Wait till a team like the Heat or Cavs get him and they will be raving about how good he is.

DE is also projecting him to go 16 in next year's draft, that is if he returns to school.

Aaron Brooks is a 2 guard stuck in a point's body. I see him as a Dee Brown or Luther Head type player. Come in, get wide open shots and make them. He is going to be picked in the 2nd round.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes

How's his defense? Either way, it'll all change after the combine. If he's that good, he should rocket up the mocks.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

o.iatlhawksfan said:


> Wright can come in, play the 5 and put up 10pts/8reb/2blk from the start. Conley on the other, he's 2 years out of high scholl, and yall expect him to lead the hawks to the playoffs, not even Deron and Paul led their team to the playoffs their first year.



uhhh whats the rush to have conley "lead this team to the playoffs in the first year"???...you think wright will lead you to the playoffs next year?? ha...im sure the hawks could wait for conley to develop...and yea paul and deron couldnt lead their teams to the playoffs their rookie years they suck cuz of that...its not like Paul is putting up MVP numbers by his second year or deron is leading his team through the western conference finals right now...oh wait...




TheATLien said:


> Atlanta has drafted a forward every year the past five seasons, they dont need another one. they need a point guard



bingoooooooooooo


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> uhhh whats the rush to have conley "lead this team to the playoffs in the first year"???...you think wright will lead you to the playoffs next year?? ha...im sure the hawks could wait for conley to develop...and yea paul and deron couldnt lead their teams to the playoffs their rookie years they suck cuz of that...its not like Paul is putting up MVP numbers by his second year or deron is leading his team through the western conference finals right now...oh wait...



He's not gonna be Paul or Deron. Paul went to college 2 years, Deron went to college 3years, they were ready. This guy been out of high school, 2 years, and if were not picking him to lead us to the playoffs, then why are we picking him, if it's like that, then why not draft Crittenton.


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug

Picking conley at no 3 will be the biggest mistake the hawks have ever made (and they`ve made a lot)

Take Yi at 3 and then ship marvin williams to portland for jarrett jack


----------



## nbanoitall

wow you guys are sure buying into this. Bucher I believe does actually have a source telling him this. im sure the hawks want him to report this.

they may want to deal with the blazers. they may want to move down a few spots.

unless the blazers get the 3rd pick..... you gotta draft the talent. And thats Yi Or Wright

i do like singletary, but there are some legit questions about how he will do at the next level. singletary will go in the 2nd round behind both brooks and bobby brown.

picking up another first rounder in the mid to late isnt a bad idea either. High risk high reward. Sean Williams... with his workouts..... if he can stay out of trouble for a couple months some team will pull the trigger on him with their first rounder. So many teams drafting in that range need exactly what he brings to the table on the court.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan

Why not draft Brandon Wright or Yi JianLian with the 3rd pick, and trade the 11th pick for Caldron. or try to work up a trade to get Jarret Jack without giving up the 3rd pick.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes

www.starbury.com said:


> Picking conley at no 3 will be the biggest mistake the hawks have ever made (and they`ve made a lot)
> 
> Take Yi at 3 and then ship marvin williams to portland for jarrett jack


Many Portland fans say Jarrett Jack is a bad PG, and is incapable of running a team.

He sucks.

Yi is not the best pick Atlanta can make at #3. A PG is so necessary.


----------



## I Own 2 Microwaves

I heard when he said that, he was just speculating 

Ric Bucher has been shooting blanks lately


----------



## Diable

I think that ATL could be pretty sure that Boston and Memphis won't take Conley.Rondo and Lowery are probably going to get the chance to be the starting points for those teams.I am not sure about Milwaukee,that depends on other things like what happens to Mo Williams and if they intend to make a run at Billups as has been speculated.Minnesota might take him,but I'm not sure about them either.CHarlotte and CHicago won't unless they intend to trade him.Again I don't know about Sacremento.

So I am not sure that the Hawks couldn't gamble that he would be there at 11 or make a deal with the T'wolves or Bucks or Bobcats.You have more wings than you need and you have the 11th pick so I don't see the need to burn the third pick on Conley personally....You just have to figure out who to dance with and how much it ends up costing you.What Portland can offer for any of those picks probably won't appeal to any of those teams more than an a lottery pick and a decent wingplayer probably.Randolph is just a very problematic guy to trade for all the reasons everyone knows by rote


----------



## Mr. Hobbes

Agreed. It's 3, 4, 5, or nothing. Milwaukee would definitely take him at 6. Hell, Memphis might even take him at 4. Atlanta has to give up Wright or Horford or Yi to keep Conley to them.


----------



## crazyfan

o.iatlhawksfan said:


> Whatever happen to getting a PG through free agency? Steve Blake, Mo Williams, and that Greek guy are avaliable.
> 
> Do yall think Conley is more NBA ready than Acie Law? Who went to college 4 years.




I don't understand. Going to college 4 years does not make you more ready for the NBA than some one who did not.

Is Kevin Durant less Nba ready than some of the seniors?


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug

Chan said:


> Many Portland fans say Jarrett Jack is a bad PG, and is incapable of running a team.
> 
> He sucks.
> 
> Yi is not the best pick Atlanta can make at #3. A PG is so necessary.



Dude I KNOW jarrett jack is a crap PG,i want anybody to take him so that future all-star and www.starbury.com favourite Sergio Rodriguez can run the team 

Jack would just fit in here because of his atl roots and the fact that atlanta always make bad choices 

ROFL

i also believe that marvin williams will flourish once he gets away from atlanta,nothing screws a guy up more than consistent losing and poor coaching,


----------



## andalusian

Jack is a good PG. He is good in the half court, he shoots well, he defends reasonably well and has the tools to get better at it, he is a natural leader and he is young and short on experience. He will be a very good PG in this league. He is not a good fast break PG now (he is not horrible as some would make you believe).

Sergio is a great fast break PG, he is good at penetrating the paint and finding the open men - but he is not a good defensive PG, his shot is questionable and he is not great in the half court. He is however young and has even less experience than Jack.

Jack will, at the least, be a solid PG in the NBA. I think he will be better than solid, but I doubt he will be a superstar PG. Sergio however has a much higher variance - he could be the next Nash or a bad version of J-Will. Hard to tell at this point.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan

If we pick Conley at 3, who do we pick at 11? Most likely Hawes, Noah, and Wright will be gone. Well be left with nothing but 3/4, and reaching for Conley, than having to trade the 11th pick seems stupid to me.


----------



## ATLien

I would trade it to another team who might want it.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan

TheATLien said:


> I would trade it to another team who might want it.



So we're gonna be REACHING for conley, and than having to trade the pick, for what?

If we go that route were not gonna get the best value out of the picks. With that 11th pick, the best we can get is a sorry player like Brendan heywod, or something.


----------



## ATLien

What is your preference?

Draft Brandan Wright at three and Javaris Crittenton at 11, right? Those two might see DNP's their entire rookie season for all you know. Crittenton is not ready to be a starting point guard in the NBA.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan

TheATLien said:


> What is your preference?
> 
> Draft Brandan Wright at three and Javaris Crittenton at 11, right? Those two might see DNP's their entire rookie season for all you know. Crittenton is not ready to be a starting point guard in the NBA.



Wright is just as NBA ready as Conley is. Anyways THe best way to go is getting Yi at 3, and getting Crittenton at 11. we need a star player, and a pure power foward, Yi bring both of that. Conley is not much more NBA ready than Crittenton is, and has more upside, is he ready no, but neither is Conley. At 11 this seems like a good pick up. After all that this will enable us to trade Childress for a more veteren PG or C, we can get a Mo Williams or sign the dude from Greek. This is Maximizing are pick were not just filling one need, were filling both needs, and not reaching for a player, than having nothing with the 11th pick.


----------



## ATLien

I would prefer Brandan Wright over Yi Jianlian. That much I'm certain of.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan

TheATLien said:


> I would prefer Brandan Wright over Yi Jianlian. That much I'm certain of.



I personally would to, but it seems like Yi's is the player we're most likely to pick, out of those two.


----------



## ATLien

I know, that gives me all the more confidence that Brandan Wright is the right pick & Yi is the next Darko. Billy Knight = worst GM in any sport. Ugh.

I would fire Knight, take his draft board & then just draft whoever wasn't at the top. You would probably be getting one of the best players, chances are.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan

TheATLien said:


> I know, that gives me all the more confidence that Brandan Wright is the right pick & Yi is the next Darko. Billy Knight = worst GM in any sport. Ugh.



I don't think he's the next Darko or that Skita guy, He seems legit. One thing about foreign players are they usually start getting hype out of no where and then disappear. Yi's name has been out for a long time, and he's consistently have been a top prospect, he's gone up against good competition and has produce.

Billy Knight also has a pretty good track record with international players. He's pick Gasol and Diaw.


----------



## Ruff Draft

I'm sticking to Wright at 3, and Critt at 11.


----------



## nbanoitall

i'm a fan for the team that drafted skita. if Kiki and his scouts did their homework at the time.... kiki would probably have a job. Kiki had a team with a three point shooting problem that he never fixed in his time in denver. kiki was good for turning a team around to a playoff team, but he doesnt have the building skills to get past the first round.

that said, billy knight has done nothing to make the hawks a playoff team in the east and hes had plenty of time. his days surely must be numbered.

GMs and scouts do there homework now... ive watched a lot of Yi tape online. He's a heck of a player. Personally id work out Wright and Yi together and then make my pick from there. Thats the only way to do it. So i cant choose who id take because i wont be seeing that workout.

at 11...... crittenton is an excellent choice. but what if thaddeus young is available, what if julian wright is available, joakim noah? Spencer Hawes?


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan

nbanoitall said:


> at 11...... crittenton is an excellent choice. but what if thaddeus young is available, what if julian wright is available, joakim noah? Spencer Hawes?



Thad Young, Julian Wright, doesn't help us we already hve a ton of SF on our team. I doubt Joakim Noah or Spencer Hawes is available.


----------



## nbanoitall

o.iatlhawksfan said:


> Thad Young, Julian Wright, doesn't help us we already hve a ton of SF on our team. I doubt Joakim Noah or Spencer Hawes is available.


 
just a few examples. the greatest being young of potiental future all stars. my point being is thaddeus young so talented that you have to draft him ahead of a potiental need.

forget the team makeup and previous draft errors. I think you guys are doing an injustice if you dont explore all guys that are possible projected lotto picks.

This is my current mock (assuming no trades)

1. Oden 
2. Durant
3. Yi 
4. Brendan Wright
now just about anything could happen
5. if boston doesnt trade... then Al Horford
6. Jeff Green
7, Mike Conley
8. Corey Brewer
9. Joakim Noah
10. this pick more than the other I have no clue. Probobly not Thaddeus since they have Martin. Possibly Spencer Hawes, or Noah if chicago drafts Hawes. Julian Wright maybe to replace a traded artest? hard to tell
11. But at 11 the Hawks are going to have some pretty talented guys left to choose from. Crittenton is one of them, but look at all the guys still not off the board.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes

o.iatlhawksfan said:


> Wright is just as NBA ready as Conley is. Anyways THe best way to go is getting Yi at 3, and getting Crittenton at 11. we need a star player, and a pure power foward, Yi bring both of that. Conley is not much more NBA ready than Crittenton is, and has more upside, is he ready no, but neither is Conley. At 11 this seems like a good pick up. After all that this will enable us to trade Childress for a more veteren PG or C, we can get a Mo Williams or sign the dude from Greek. This is Maximizing are pick were not just filling one need, were filling both needs, and not reaching for a player, than having nothing with the 11th pick.


Conley is much more ready than Crittenton. Critt is barely ready in college, and he showed that in the Tournament.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes

nbanoitall said:


> just a few examples. the greatest being young of potiental future all stars. my point being is thaddeus young so talented that you have to draft him ahead of a potiental need.


They said that about Marvin Williams, and he was a better talent.


----------



## rainman

TheATLien said:


> I know, that gives me all the more confidence that Brandan Wright is the right pick & Yi is the next Darko. Billy Knight = worst GM in any sport. Ugh.
> 
> I would fire Knight, take his draft board & then just draft whoever wasn't at the top. You would probably be getting one of the best players, chances are.



Not sure the hate for Darko, he is probably one of the 5 best defensive centers in the nba and is only 21 years old. Would be an absoute perfect fit for the Hawks. If management had any ability to think outside the box they'd move one of their many wingplayers for him, draft a pg and a pf and they might actually be a contender in a few years, not holding my breath.


----------



## nbanoitall

Chan said:


> Conley is much more ready than Crittenton. Critt is barely ready in college, and he showed that in the Tournament.


 
unless he played with greg oden, and then im sure he would benefit in "nba readiness" like conley surely has. I like Conley, but he is not top three talent. He and his "agent" have benefited greatly by knowing greg oden. I wonder how everyone would view Crittenton if he played with Oden.


As for the Marvin Williams remark. He is highly talented. And I'm not suggesting he be the one that is traded out of the group of forwards. But Thaddeus Young is a more talented player coming out of college than I thought Marvin Williams was. And I like Williams and think that as he gets more experience we will continue to see him fill those big shoes he has to fill. My point is Young is one of those guys that are so talented. You say... ok I have Joe Johnson, but could Young be a future all star?


----------



## Mr. Hobbes

nbanoitall said:


> unless he played with greg oden, and then im sure he would benefit in "nba readiness" like conley surely has. I like Conley, but he is not top three talent. He and his "agent" have benefited greatly by knowing greg oden. I wonder how everyone would view Crittenton if he played with Oden.
> 
> 
> As for the Marvin Williams remark. He is highly talented. And I'm not suggesting he be the one that is traded out of the group of forwards. But Thaddeus Young is a more talented player coming out of college than I thought Marvin Williams was. And I like Williams and think that as he gets more experience we will continue to see him fill those big shoes he has to fill. My point is Young is one of those guys that are so talented. You say... ok I have Joe Johnson, but could Young be a future all star?


I agree that Conley isn't top 3 talent, and the BPA is Wright. But the Hawks are in desperate need for a good PG. Critt is too much of a risk, and while he does have a higher ceiling than Conley (Critt being in the Marbury/Francis type marquee scoring PG potential), he hasn't been a college star. Also, he is not a floor general (Conley isn't a true floor general, but he is the best distributor in this year's draft), which is what Atlanta needs. Crittenton is a scorer, which is not what Atlanta needs.

And the Young - Williams comparison isn't close. Williams was spectacular in college, while Young is a good talent. Williams was a complete package, and was physically more developed than Young. Drafting Young would be another Smtih/Williams SF situation.


----------



## cram

Why is Conley being rated so high in the upcoming draft? His ability to drive and score was impressive in the NCAA tourney, and his athleticism is outstanding.....but wasn't this a PG who couldn't (or wouldn't) get the ball into Oden's hands in those final games? 

Is he REALLY a good PG?


----------



## ATLien

I think he is a good PG, but might be too early at three. I don't know if he could step in and immediately make an impact. Not sure.


----------

